# ATV lights...NEED HELP!!!



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

I currently have an ATV I use it at the local race track and I am also going to start plowing with it this year. I only have the standard headlights/taillights right now. I am looking for some kind of cheap but durable lights that will survive both the race track with dust and plowing. I am thinking 2 on the back on 2 on the front if I go with small LED's. Any ideas of what I should look for and where would be appreciated.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is a link to a good site to buy lights cheap and with this like is the light i would buy for the ATV. This light will be waterproof and will be able to handle what you will be doing with the quad.

http://www.sirennet.com/gl3.html


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks fordtruck661 i will check that out


----------

